
Show HN: Gitignore – easily add paths to .gitignore from anywhere in the repo - nicolashahn
https://github.com/nicolashahn/gitignore
======
nicolashahn
Author here. I'm not really sure why `ignore` isn't a `git` command, but this
is how I'd imagine it working if it was. Any criticism is welcome, I don't
write bash often, and maybe there's a good reason the command doesn't exist.

